# Dusk



## Michael Morris (Dec 15, 2003)

_An age ago, when lands were free
And the world was new, and pure were the seas
Before there were men or denizens more cruel
Before all this when the world was new
A legend was written fortelling the time
When magic would break like waves into brine
When heroes would as a flickering shine
In the darkest night in the deep mists of time
Who know what thing in that distant past
Beckoned the coming of Ansaler at last
But with him was closed the glories days
Of which only songs in glimmering rays
Tell of a past long lost to lore
Of which I am a keeper last of those before
And in my heart a secret continues to ache
For the tendrils of the past now threaten to unmake
The hope for a future unblemished and free
When the darkness now with us shall sink into the sea.
But to understand what still must pass
That which came before must unfold at last
And a legend of power which began long ago
Shall once more echo, shall once more echo...

And so I begin with the legend of the crown
Forged with jewel upon a battlefield found
Made by hands not understanding the greed
And that the power within would awaken a need
And that by binding the pieces they planted a seed
Whose fruit at last ripens and wishes to feed.
Tell will I of how they came all to be
Tell will I that darkness may not succeed
Hope will I cling to that it may come at last
That the wars in the shadows will finally pass.
For many are now ignorant of the threat of the past
As pawns do they work the will of those who'd cast
The world into darkness and forever unseat
The hope that life brings to the heart in its need
For it was at the end of the last elven age
That a demon long prisoned finally broke his cage
And gathered an army from the low Sodrean planes
And struck out to destroy all he could not contain
Against him five heroes where gathered to fight..._


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 15, 2003)

oh oh oh... a new story hour.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 24, 2003)

II.

(Of Palindare)

Of the first of the five shall I speak
Of the one the four looked to to lead
Of a spirit whose rays
Where as bright as a day
Undimmed by clouds or withering leaves

His heart was said to be of gold
And his wisdom was as one much more old
His eyes were azure
And his sword sharp and sure
And his wrath a terror to behold.


----------

